# My KK vs KL post was deleted - Why KK is not allowed here



## krz

Some of you might remember the thread I created regarding the KK vs KL legal saga.
In that thread, I asked why KK was not allowed to comment or sponsor this site.
I asked moderators to comment, but there was no comment.
Instead, today the thread was deleted, and the moderators response was along the lines like "This website doesnt allow comments about legal matters especially when one of them is a member".
Fair point, and I will agree with that, dont throw stones. That the legal matter hasnt been proven/settled, I think thats fair.
So, please keep this thread clean, i.e no comments about the legal matter.

As I said all along, I shop at both shops and I am not affiliated with either.
That said, Aussies "were" known as giving each other a fair go. I ask the site owner to explain why KL can comment yet KK cannot. Is this site supposed to be a forum for hard working aussie brewers, or have you sold yourself out? If so, you need to state that.

How long will this thread last?


----------



## sponge

Better start a new thread!

Lol.


----------



## ABG

I would definitely prefer to see KK as a sponsor on here, instead of posting by stealth with shadow posters. It shits me to tears that the usual suspects (who sit on the sidelines and snipe at each and every mention of KL) say "I'm not affiliated with KK, I just heard this visiting the store." Utter bullshit. I'll be watching this thread with interest to see what the moderator has to say. This forum would be a much better place without that behaviour. Replace it instead with official posts from KK and KL where both parties are civil to one another.

It's interesting to note that the craft beer industry is built on a mantra of helping one another and seeing the whole industry float ever higher as the collective tide rises. The home brew industry in Australia is marked by sniping, nastiness and legal battles that help nobody but the solicitors and barristers (at least in the case of the 2 largest players in the market). For shame. I hope that the current churlish and childish behaviour stops and is replaced by a mature and respectful competition that actually helps us home brewers.

How good would it be to read a post from KK saying "We've gotta admit the Fermzilla is a great product that has introduced some really innovative features. Our team has gone back to the drawing board and we can see some genuine improvements that we can make. Watch this space."


----------



## hoppy2B

I believe that in legal battles it is written KK v KL. The "v" is pronounced "and".


----------



## wide eyed and legless

hoppy2B said:


> I believe that in legal battles it is written KK v KL. The "v" is pronounced "and".


Kramer vs Kramer, Kramer and Kramer would sound like a comedy duo.


----------



## hoppy2B

wide eyed and legless said:


> Kramer vs Kramer, Kramer and Kramer would sound like a comedy duo.



That is an American case. Off the top of my head I couldn't tell you how they write the name of their cases, maybe it's with a "vs". 

If I was acting for the Crown in Australia and I wanted to prosecute you because you dare to question my authoritah, it would be written: R v Wide Eyed and Legless. Where "R" stands for Regina


----------



## hoppy2B

Ok, I just checked how it's written in the US and they use a dot after the v. So a typical case would be written: 
Kramer v. Kramer
That would have a reference number and year following etc. Google says the "v." means versus, but I am not sure how they pronounce it.


----------



## sponge

Thank god we got that cleared up.. I was starting to lose sleep!


----------



## krz

I was taught, you cannot say "versus", you must say "and".
AND, I really like the post from ABG.


----------



## Kenf

So in this new Trump/ Scomo era - spreading lies, half truths and innuendo is ok (as long as one party has no real right of reply only through surrogates).
But providing clear information is regarded as dodgy and fake news and shall be deleted?
Hmmm ok - that’s fine! Remember this thread was started by Kzr because someone got a bit snakey about another party from the other camp hijacking the Guten thread and pushing their product! So the snakey person retaliated, with some facts and was shouted down until several of us provided supporting evidence of a case which does exist!
True reporting of matters before the courts is “risky” but the transcript was available.
Anyway no point going on about it, it’s been decided that truth is not welcome here!
All good then! I’ve got better things to be doing anyway (like waiting for my Guten Fermenter to be delivered & seeing if Grainfather have finally fixed the delayed start function in the new app! Should know in an hour).
Hopefully we wont see the return of the lies and sniping and everyone can move on!
Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I think things will start becoming a lot clearer in the not to distant future.


----------



## WEF

Kenf said:


> So in this new Trump/ Scomo era - spreading lies, half truths and innuendo is ok (as long as one party has no real right of reply only through surrogates).
> But providing clear information is regarded as dodgy and fake news and shall be deleted?
> Hmmm ok - that’s fine! Remember this thread was started by Kzr because someone got a bit snakey about another party from the other camp hijacking the Guten thread and pushing their product! So the snakey person retaliated, with some facts and was shouted down until several of us provided supporting evidence of a case which does exist!
> True reporting of matters before the courts is “risky” but the transcript was available.
> Anyway no point going on about it, it’s been decided that truth is not welcome here!
> All good then! I’ve got better things to be doing anyway (like waiting for my Guten Fermenter to be delivered & seeing if Grainfather have finally fixed the delayed start function in the new app! Should know in an hour).
> Hopefully we wont see the return of the lies and sniping and everyone can move on!
> Cheers



Go Trumpy & SCOMO!!!!


----------



## hoppy2B

Maybe it got deleted because politics isn't allowed on the forum or something like that.


----------



## hoppy2B

WEF said:


> Go Trumpy & SCOMO!!!!



I prefer to refer to him as Scumbo. I'm fed up with politicians


----------



## WEF

hoppy2B said:


> I prefer to refer to him as Scumbo. I'm fed up with politicians


Yeeeeep, there's a lot of butt hurt Aussies who didn't vote for SCOMO that call him similar names also...


----------



## Dilligaf

I like to brew beer and consume it regardless of who is in power.


----------



## hoppy2B

WEF said:


> Yeeeeep, there's a lot of butt hurt Aussies who didn't vote for SCOMO that call him similar names also...



I don't remember who I voted for. It may have been Pauline Hanson and her mob. I love her because she is a patriotic Ostrayan and she loves Ostraya


----------



## WEF

Dilligaf said:


> I like to brew beer and consume it regardless of who is in power.


Amen to that brother!!!!


----------



## wozzie

ABG said:


> I would definitely prefer to see KK as a sponsor on here, instead of posting by stealth with shadow posters. It shits me to tears that the usual suspects (who sit on the sidelines and snipe at each and every mention of KL) say "I'm not affiliated with KK, I just heard this visiting the store." Utter bullshit. I'll be watching this thread with interest to see what the moderator has to say. This forum would be a much better place without that behaviour. Replace it instead with official posts from KK and KL where both parties are civil to one another.
> 
> It's interesting to note that the craft beer industry is built on a mantra of helping one another and seeing the whole industry float ever higher as the collective tide rises. The home brew industry in Australia is marked by sniping, nastiness and legal battles that help nobody but the solicitors and barristers (at least in the case of the 2 largest players in the market). For shame. I hope that the current churlish and childish behaviour stops and is replaced by a mature and respectful competition that actually helps us home brewers.
> 
> How good would it be to read a post from KK saying "We've gotta admit the Fermzilla is a great product that has introduced some really innovative features. Our team has gone back to the drawing board and we can see some genuine improvements that we can make. Watch this space."


----------



## Grmblz

Let us not forget this is not an Aussie site. "God bless America" Well someone has to; don't they?


----------



## onemorecell

ABG said:


> I would definitely prefer to see KK as a sponsor on here, instead of posting by stealth with shadow posters. It shits me to tears that the usual suspects (who sit on the sidelines and snipe at each and every mention of KL) say "I'm not affiliated with KK, I just heard this visiting the store." Utter bullshit. I'll be watching this thread with interest to see what the moderator has to say. This forum would be a much better place without that behaviour. Replace it instead with official posts from KK and KL where both parties are civil to one another.
> 
> It's interesting to note that the craft beer industry is built on a mantra of helping one another and seeing the whole industry float ever higher as the collective tide rises. The home brew industry in Australia is marked by sniping, nastiness and legal battles that help nobody but the solicitors and barristers (at least in the case of the 2 largest players in the market). For shame. I hope that the current churlish and childish behaviour stops and is replaced by a mature and respectful competition that actually helps us home brewers.
> 
> How good would it be to read a post from KK saying "We've gotta admit the Fermzilla is a great product that has introduced some really innovative features. Our team has gone back to the drawing board and we can see some genuine improvements that we can make. Watch this space."









Preach.


----------



## TheBeerBaron

Who knows what the reasoning behind KK not being "allowed" membership. 

I have seen posts from normal, personal accounts (can't remember name) where they outright said they were a KL employee. I think it was in the KL Q&A thread... 

so could individuals from KK just do the same? Maybe the can't have a sponsor account but surely could just be on here as a normal member ??


----------



## Nullnvoid

TheBeerBaron said:


> Who knows what the reasoning behind KK not being "allowed" membership.
> 
> I have seen posts from normal, personal accounts (can't remember name) where they outright said they were a KL employee. I think it was in the KL Q&A thread...
> 
> so could individuals from KK just do the same? Maybe the can't have a sponsor account but surely could just be on here as a normal member ??



As far as I am concerned, there is nothing official from AHB that they have been denied. 

WEAL is the only one that has said that they are not "allowed" membership.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

TheBeerBaron said:


> Who knows what the reasoning behind KK not being "allowed" membership.
> 
> I have seen posts from normal, personal accounts (can't remember name) where they outright said they were a KL employee. I think it was in the KL Q&A thread...
> 
> so could individuals from KK just do the same? Maybe the can't have a sponsor account but surely could just be on here as a normal member ??


Wouldn't be much point in an employee of KK coming on and spruiking for them that would be much the same as having a a free account, if everyone contacted admin asking for KK to have an account I still doubt they would get on, Keith has the final say.

The reason the thread got deleted is because not only can a poster putting up porkies about one party or the other be sued for libel but so can the owner of the site. The court case is going to go ahead, so maybe this thread will end up down the black hole as well.


----------



## TheBeerBaron

wide eyed and legless said:


> Wouldn't be much point in an employee of KK coming on and spruiking for them that would be much the same as having a a free account, if everyone contacted admin asking for KK to have an account I still doubt they would get on, Keith has the final say.
> 
> The reason the thread got deleted is because not only can a poster putting up porkies about one party or the other be sued for libel but so can the owner of the site. The court case is going to go ahead, so maybe this thread will end up down the black hole as well.



Well, the point would be that they could have their say which is apparently being withheld.. 

Is it possible they don’t actually care to have a say here? 

Just seems it would be easier enough to join or state you’re an employee and say “Hey ABC XYZ isn’t correct” etc.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

TheBeerBaron said:


> Well, the point would be that they could have their say which is apparently being withheld..
> 
> Is it possible they don’t actually care to have a say here?
> 
> Just seems it would be easier enough to join or state you’re an employee and say “Hey ABC XYZ isn’t correct” etc.


I would wait and see what happens.


----------



## awfulknauful

Looking at it from a business perspective, what I would have done is offered the site owners double the fee to keep the opposition out and me in. That way I am free to say what I like without fear of any comeback.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

awfulknauful said:


> Looking at it from a business perspective, what I would have done is offered the site owners double the fee to keep the opposition out and me in. That way I am free to say what I like without fear of any comeback.


Very good point.


----------



## krz

Nullnvoid said:


> As far as I am concerned, there is nothing official from AHB that they have been denied....



In my thread that was DELETED, I asked for moderators to confirm if this is true.
They, didnt confirm or deny, actually they never responded, hence the reason for this thread.
I would like to know as well, why KK cant post on this site or sponsor.

How about the moderators/ site owners please explain why?

If its about money, just say it, then we know why.


----------



## krz

awfulknauful said:


> Looking at it from a business perspective, what I would have done is offered the site owners double the fee to keep the opposition out and me in. That way I am free to say what I like without fear of any comeback.



But risk loosing site interest and site folding.
Happened on a fishing website I once frequented, it became dead.


----------



## Grmblz

awfulknauful said:


> Looking at it from a business perspective, what I would have done is offered the site owners double the fee to keep the opposition out and me in. That way I am free to say what I like without fear of any comeback.


So wrong on so many levels, "without fear of comeback" just look at the "comeback" KL has received here at the hands of so called non affiliated members, so that's a load of old bollocks. Offer double DUH! site admin says no, takes money from both parties and ends up in same financial situation but with two sponsors not one (ever heard of all yer eggs in a basket) oops another load of old bollocks, really awful (lmao) is that the best you can come up with? Which point btw was wealy good? Nothing persoanal here guys but a load of shit is a load of shit , and this site is sinking in it. krz has a point about sites folding, nuff said.


----------



## AHB_Admin

Keg King will be coming back as a Sponsor. I had to verify some information from the past before doing so.
And legal issues are not good to be discussed in a forum, as I have seen them hurt various parties by clever attorneys.


----------



## AHB_Admin

PS: If this thread was in the Support and Announcement forum, I would have seen it sooner.


----------



## onemorecell

awfulknauful said:


> Looking at it from a business perspective, what I would have done is offered the site owners double the fee to keep the opposition out and me in. That way I am free to say what I like without fear of any comeback.


that is a horrible business decision


----------



## wide eyed and legless

That's how some businesses operate especially when it comes to advertising. Another dirty trick is if a company pays out money for a stand at a show (usually about $2 -$3,000 depending on the size of the stand) the opposition pay out nothing and hand out leaflets outside the door, even using the organisers logo. Happened recently here in Melbourne.


----------



## Only1MADMaN

All I wanted was a Kegerator while shopping at my LHBS and since some advice I was given by the staff, I now have been trying to find some truth to this “KK and KL” dispute. 
Looks like I have found it. 

I’ve been researching Kegerators for about a month and narrowed it down to KK or KL. 
KL has their prices really cheap and smashes the competition out of the game. 

I asked at the LHBS about Kegerators (as I would like to support local businesses and take into account they sell KK Kegerators) and was meet with a $1600 price tag on a complete triple tap set up. When I asked about the competitive KL product I was meet with
“I would be cautious about KL as they are in court at the moment”. 
Also the LHBS won’t fill CO2 bottles from KL and when asked why 
“we aren’t happy with what KL is doing to the LHBS landscape”. 
Nothing to do with quality or style of bottle, just not happy with a potential repeat customer being made to feel like a idiot of buying at KL. 

So I walked away with a choc malt 500g bag and no Kegerator. 

I have come to the conclusion that both companies are good for consumers and good for competition in the market. 
I was going to buy from KL but due to every time I returned to the site to purchase the Triple Tap Kegerator, something else was out of stock. 

KK had the same Triple Tap Kegerator on sale and in stock delivered to my door for the same price (mind you it was on special for about $400 less than rrp)

In the end the LHBS made $4, KL unfortunately due to stock lost a sale, KK was the Steven Bradbury of the day and I got a good deal. 

KK or KL I can see me buying from both companies over the duration of my brewing days and my advice is,
Fight it out amongst yourselves but, don’t make your customers look like idiots for shopping between both stores. Bill Gates and Steve Jobs knew without Mac Microsoft couldn’t exist and Bill baled Steve out at one stage. 
It’s a tough battlefield that in the end only the consumer will decide who wins.


----------



## Kenf

Only1MADMaN said:


> All I wanted was a Kegerator while shopping at my LHBS and since some advice I was given by the staff, I now have been trying to find some truth to this “KK and KL” dispute.
> Looks like I have found it.
> 
> I’ve been researching Kegerators for about a month and narrowed it down to KK or KL.
> KL has their prices really cheap and smashes the competition out of the game.
> 
> I asked at the LHBS about Kegerators (as I would like to support local businesses and take into account they sell KK Kegerators) and was meet with a $1600 price tag on a complete triple tap set up. When I asked about the competitive KL product I was meet with
> “I would be cautious about KL as they are in court at the moment”.
> Also the LHBS won’t fill CO2 bottles from KL and when asked why
> “we aren’t happy with what KL is doing to the LHBS landscape”.
> Nothing to do with quality or style of bottle, just not happy with a potential repeat customer being made to feel like a idiot of buying at KL.
> 
> So I walked away with a choc malt 500g bag and no Kegerator.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that both companies are good for consumers and good for competition in the market.
> I was going to buy from KL but due to every time I returned to the site to purchase the Triple Tap Kegerator, something else was out of stock.
> 
> KK had the same Triple Tap Kegerator on sale and in stock delivered to my door for the same price (mind you it was on special for about $400 less than rrp)
> 
> In the end the LHBS made $4, KL unfortunately due to stock lost a sale, KK was the Steven Bradbury of the day and I got a good deal.
> 
> KK or KL I can see me buying from both companies over the duration of my brewing days and my advice is,
> Fight it out amongst yourselves but, don’t make your customers look like idiots for shopping between both stores. Bill Gates and Steve Jobs knew without Mac Microsoft couldn’t exist and Bill baled Steve out at one stage.
> It’s a tough battlefield that in the end only the consumer will decide who wins.


Exactly! A few too many time recently I have been made to feel like an idiot or just a bad person because of this spat!
I noticed on the SSbrewtech site a question was asked about a certain item being made available as a spare part.
They said no because of the extremely competitive market in home brew they needed a competitive edge!
Wise words!


----------



## TheBeerBaron

Only1MADMaN said:


> All I wanted was a Kegerator while shopping at my LHBS and since some advice I was given by the staff, I now have been trying to find some truth to this “KK and KL” dispute.
> Looks like I have found it.
> 
> I’ve been researching Kegerators for about a month and narrowed it down to KK or KL.
> KL has their prices really cheap and smashes the competition out of the game.
> 
> I asked at the LHBS about Kegerators (as I would like to support local businesses and take into account they sell KK Kegerators) and was meet with a $1600 price tag on a complete triple tap set up. When I asked about the competitive KL product I was meet with
> “I would be cautious about KL as they are in court at the moment”.
> Also the LHBS won’t fill CO2 bottles from KL and when asked why
> “we aren’t happy with what KL is doing to the LHBS landscape”.
> Nothing to do with quality or style of bottle, just not happy with a potential repeat customer being made to feel like a idiot of buying at KL.
> 
> So I walked away with a choc malt 500g bag and no Kegerator.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that both companies are good for consumers and good for competition in the market.
> I was going to buy from KL but due to every time I returned to the site to purchase the Triple Tap Kegerator, something else was out of stock.
> 
> KK had the same Triple Tap Kegerator on sale and in stock delivered to my door for the same price (mind you it was on special for about $400 less than rrp)
> 
> In the end the LHBS made $4, KL unfortunately due to stock lost a sale, KK was the Steven Bradbury of the day and I got a good deal.
> 
> KK or KL I can see me buying from both companies over the duration of my brewing days and my advice is,
> Fight it out amongst yourselves but, don’t make your customers look like idiots for shopping between both stores. Bill Gates and Steve Jobs knew without Mac Microsoft couldn’t exist and Bill baled Steve out at one stage.
> It’s a tough battlefield that in the end only the consumer will decide who wins.



I saw your comment on Facebook I think and to be honest, I would be more disappointed in your LHBS. $1600 for that kegerator set up is what, almost twice the price that even KK sell them for now? so essentially they want you to pay double for nothing!? The LHBS should be upset KK were happy to take such a massive margin on their products for so long when they had the monopoly. 

Also, turning away a customer for a bottle fill is just dumb business, yeah they missed the sale on the bottle but they get the fills and maybe that customer buys other stuff from the store while they are in.. instead, the customer walks out the door, they get nothing and that potential customer never returns. 

I am also very wary of any business running down their competitors, although the KK / KL beef has a bit of a back story 

My LHBS sells KL stuff that I have seen, probably KK stuff as well, they also sell SS Brewtech, Grainfather etc. etc. I don't think it makes sense for a store to so vehemently align themselves with one supplier and I don't think it makes sense for us as consumers to either.


----------



## Only1MADMaN

TheBeerBaron said:


> I saw your comment on Facebook I think and to be honest, I would be more disappointed in your LHBS. $1600 for that kegerator set up is what, almost twice the price that even KK sell them for now? so essentially they want you to pay double for nothing!? The LHBS should be upset KK were happy to take such a massive margin on their products for so long when they had the monopoly.
> 
> Also, turning away a customer for a bottle fill is just dumb business, yeah they missed the sale on the bottle but they get the fills and maybe that customer buys other stuff from the store while they are in.. instead, the customer walks out the door, they get nothing and that potential customer never returns.
> 
> I am also very wary of any business running down their competitors, although the KK / KL beef has a bit of a back story
> 
> My LHBS sells KL stuff that I have seen, probably KK stuff as well, they also sell SS Brewtech, Grainfather etc. etc. I don't think it makes sense for a store to so vehemently align themselves with one supplier and I don't think it makes sense for us as consumers to either.



Yep, that was me [emoji23][emoji23]
Im happy just playing the waiting game for now. 
I have heard and read about of back story and I found a YouTube vid with Kei from KL in a KK shirt. So I’m sure there is some juice gossip out there. 
In the end I don’t want to be aligning myself with the wrong team in the brewing Comunity but, if I have more in my pocket and the product works, I couldn’t care less what KL and KK think of each other.


----------



## TheBeerBaron

Only1MADMaN said:


> Yep, that was me [emoji23][emoji23]
> Im happy just playing the waiting game for now.
> I have heard and read about of back story and I found a YouTube vid with Kei from KL in a KK shirt. So I’m sure there is some juice gossip out there.
> In the end I don’t want to be aligning myself with the wrong team in the brewing Comunity but, if I have more in my pocket and the product works, I couldn’t care less what KL and KK think of each other.



Exactly.


----------



## onemorecell

Only1MADMaN said:


> Also the LHBS won’t fill CO2 bottles from KL and when asked why
> “we aren’t happy with what KL is doing to the LHBS landscape”.


There's a reason the owner of this shop is going to go out of business - and it's not because of kk/kl, it's because he's a moron.

Unless he wants to just sell $5 bags of grain all the time, he needs new things to sell to established brewers. kk/kl make new things. If the dude takes his blinders off, he'd realise it's a good thing

Woe is me he can't make a 400% markup on something anymore, now that the same thing is readily available on the internet for $400 instead of $1600. cry me a ******* river.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Who was the LHBS?


----------



## Cian Doyle

I would go for the KegLand kegerator, it has the tick of approval, it may be the Australian Communications tick of approval, but hey, maybe you get a free phone or something.


----------



## dkril

Cian Doyle said:


> I would go for the KegLand kegerator, it has the tick of approval, it may be the Australian Communications tick of approval, but hey, maybe you get a free phone or something.
> View attachment 116383


Well that's no good to me. I don't have 110V power in my house.


----------



## Blackman

Only1MADMaN said:


> All I wanted was a Kegerator while shopping at my LHBS and since some advice I was given by the staff, I now have been trying to find some truth to this “KK and KL” dispute.
> Looks like I have found it.
> 
> I’ve been researching Kegerators for about a month and narrowed it down to KK or KL.
> KL has their prices really cheap and smashes the competition out of the game.
> 
> I asked at the LHBS about Kegerators (as I would like to support local businesses and take into account they sell KK Kegerators) and was meet with a $1600 price tag on a complete triple tap set up. When I asked about the competitive KL product I was meet with
> “I would be cautious about KL as they are in court at the moment”.
> Also the LHBS won’t fill CO2 bottles from KL and when asked why
> “we aren’t happy with what KL is doing to the LHBS landscape”.
> Nothing to do with quality or style of bottle, just not happy with a potential repeat customer being made to feel like a idiot of buying at KL.
> 
> So I walked away with a choc malt 500g bag and no Kegerator.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that both companies are good for consumers and good for competition in the market.
> I was going to buy from KL but due to every time I returned to the site to purchase the Triple Tap Kegerator, something else was out of stock.
> 
> KK had the same Triple Tap Kegerator on sale and in stock delivered to my door for the same price (mind you it was on special for about $400 less than rrp)
> 
> In the end the LHBS made $4, KL unfortunately due to stock lost a sale, KK was the Steven Bradbury of the day and I got a good deal.
> 
> KK or KL I can see me buying from both companies over the duration of my brewing days and my advice is,
> Fight it out amongst yourselves but, don’t make your customers look like idiots for shopping between both stores. Bill Gates and Steve Jobs knew without Mac Microsoft couldn’t exist and Bill baled Steve out at one stage.
> It’s a tough battlefield that in the end only the consumer will decide who wins.


In regards to your LHBS not filling your bottle. I get mine done at a fire services shop. It only costs $10 per kg.......cheap.


----------



## Coalminer

Blackman said:


> In regards to your LHBS not filling your bottle. I get mine done at a fire services shop. It only costs $10 per kg.......cheap.


Well, they are overcharging. I get mine done at my preferred LHBS (not the closest one either) for less than that


----------



## Blackman

Well it is less than half that of the cheapest price I have found at any brew shop. My closest brew shop wanted $130 for a change over! So I am pretty happy paying $10 per kg.


Coalminer said:


> Well, they are overcharging. I get mine done at my preferred LHBS (not the closest one either) for less than that


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Blackman said:


> Well it is less than half that of the cheapest price I have found at any brew shop. My closest brew shop wanted $130 for a change over! So I am pretty happy paying $10 per kg.


$130! Tell 'em his dreaming.


----------



## TheBeerBaron

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> $130! Tell 'em his dreaming.



Perhaps this is why people are abandoning the LHBS when they're getting ripped like this..


----------



## Grmblz

My local charges $75 for 6kg, $60 is a bargain, as for the moron trying to charge $130 for a change over, he'll be one of the many bankrupt fuckwits that will blame Kegland for his demise.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

I get my 6kg filled by local fire extinguisher mob. They charge me a dozen cans of megaswill.

It almost kills me to buy VB... But it's worth it for a cheap refill.


----------



## soreba

for me, $50 for a 6.8kg swap... So not all LHBS overcharging.


----------



## damof

Blackman said:


> Well it is less than half that of the cheapest price I have found at any brew shop. My closest brew shop wanted $130 for a change over! So I am pretty happy paying $10 per kg.



Early on I went to one of the recommended sites from KL's page. And got charged $100 + GST. That was before I knew what the going rate was and it was my first refill. Not a LHBS, but a fire exhtinguisher mob. Ended finding someone a 40min drive away for $50 cash for 6kg.


----------



## Blackman

Thats reasonable. Can you tell us who they are or where they are?


----------



## CKK

Blackman said:


> Thats reasonable. Can you tell us who they are or where they are?


If you can make it to Keg King we charge $56 for the 6Kg or $12 per kilo for those who don't have our cylinders


----------



## Bob65

Blackman said:


> Thats reasonable. Can you tell us who they are or where they are?



Couple weeks ago I did a swap of a 2.6kg? KK bottle at Country Brewer near me for $29 (they said same price for either swap or refill if you want to leave it with them o/night). If there is one near you give them a call on how much a 6kg bottle swap is.


----------



## Blackman

CEO Keg King said:


> If you can make it to Keg King we charge $56 for the 6Kg or $12 per kilo for those who don't have our cylinders


I have one of your 2.6 bottles. How much per kilo for that. I live down past Phillip Is. Not exactly local to you guys so would be just getting the bottle topped up when coming past.


----------



## CKK

Blackman said:


> I have one of your 2.6 bottles. How much per kilo for that. I live down past Phillip Is. Not exactly local to you guys so would be just getting the bottle topped up when coming past.


You cannot top up a CO2 bottle. Before you fill it must be completely empty. Your best solution is to get a spare bottle as they are only $67.95 I think and just fully use and then swap it when you come past.


----------



## Josh Dodd

I just get my bottle refilled at the local BOC gas centre. $50 for a 6l, takes 10 minutes, is 5 mins from work and I can avoid the whole KK/KL/LHBS nonsense. I buy from whoever has what I want for the lowest price just like in every other walk of life. I ain’t running a charity


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Josh Dodd said:


> I just get my bottle refilled at the local BOC gas centre. $50 for a 6l, takes 10 minutes, is 5 mins from work and* I can avoid the whole KK/KL/LHBS nonsense.* I buy from whoever has what I want for the lowest price just like in every other walk of life. I ain’t running a charity


Bwahaha, have a look at your own previous posts.


----------



## Grmblz

Josh Dodd said:


> I just get my bottle refilled at the local BOC gas centre. $50 for a 6l, takes 10 minutes, is 5 mins from work and I can avoid the whole KK/KL/LHBS nonsense. I buy from whoever has what I want for the lowest price just like in every other walk of life. I ain’t running a charity


Yep, and how much is the rental? It comes down to the maths. I gave up my oxy bottles years ago because I rarely used it, and the BOC rental killed me, Bunnings now do a swap and go, one time purchase, so my beloved oxy gear is back, and can sit there for 3 yrs till I need it at no cost. CO2 is the same, if you are churning through 3 or 4 bottles a year the the cheaper BOC refills + rental makes sense, but if you only use one bottle or less the BOC option is more expensive. Horses for courses.


----------



## Josh Dodd

Says the KK rep who causes the most issues and constantly tries to pretend he’s just a interested customer? Just what does KK give you for your “Opinions”. Free gear? Deep discounts? I’m sure all of the above. Everyone knows exactly where your bread is buttered mate.
I’ve bought from all of em. KL has gotten most of my business cause, like I said, they offer what I want at the cheapest price. KK has sold me some stuff too.
I’ve criticised both.
You on the other hand are the biggest KK evangelist on these boards. And folks have long since learnt to ignore your protestations of innocence.
So yep, please do have a look at my previous posts. Read your own biased drivel at the same time.


----------



## Josh Dodd

Grmblz said:


> Yep, and how much is the rental? It comes down to the maths. I gave up my oxy bottles years ago because I rarely used it, and the BOC rental killed me, Bunnings now do a swap and go, one time purchase, so my beloved oxy gear is back, and can sit there for 3 yrs till I need it at no cost. CO2 is the same, if you are churning through 3 or 4 bottles a year the the cheaper BOC refills + rental makes sense, but if you only use one bottle or less the BOC option is more expensive. Horses for courses.


Oh crap, just realised I meant Speedgas not BOC. Fixed my earlier post. No rental. I bought my tank outright and they happily refill it for me. They’ll test it too if it needs testing. You’re right about BOC. They’ll only refill their own rented bottles.


----------



## Josh Dodd

wide eyed and legless said:


> Bwahaha, have a look at your own previous posts.


You’re not in any position to accuse someone of bias mate. We could clone the management of KegKing just by wiping your chin.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Josh Dodd said:


> Says the KK rep who causes the most issues and constantly tries to pretend he’s just a interested customer? Just what does KK give you for your “Opinions”. Free gear? Deep discounts? I’m sure all of the above. Everyone knows exactly where your bread is buttered mate.
> I’ve bought from all of em. KL has gotten most of my business cause, like I said, they offer what I want at the cheapest price. KK has sold me some stuff too.
> I’ve criticised both.
> You on the other hand are the biggest KK evangelist on these boards. And folks have long since learnt to ignore your protestations of innocence.
> So yep, please do have a look at my previous posts. Read your own biased drivel at the same time.


Never tried to make out I was behind anyone other than KK, that's common knowledge. 
Its the ones who try to make out they are neutral when they are not that are the weak ones.


----------



## Grmblz

wide eyed and legless said:


> Never tried to make out I was behind anyone other than KK, that's common knowledge.
> Its the ones who try to make out they are neutral when they are not that are the weak ones.


So you pick a side, and come hell or high water you stick to it? No room for moderation or discussion, no chance of seeing the other persons point of view, just fanatical religious fervour.
Whatever happened to "considered opinion" I'm not suggesting you continually backflip like the majority of our politicians, but one eyed people only see half of the world.
Please explain how neutrality is a bad thing, it worked for Switzerland.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Grmblz said:


> So you pick a side, and come hell or high water you stick to it? No room for moderation or discussion, no chance of seeing the other persons point of view, just fanatical religious fervour.
> Whatever happened to "considered opinion" I'm not suggesting you continually backflip like the majority of our politicians, but one eyed people only see half of the world.
> Please explain how neutrality is a bad thing, it worked for Switzerland.


Twice in business I have had an employee/employees try the same thing as has happened to Keg King. I ran a tight ship so could nip it in the bud. But what happened to Keg King, by a trusted employee and director (who Maggie had helped to obtain a mortgage) then along with 2 other trusted personnel open another business in opposition. Why not offer a fair price to Maggie to take over KK, instead of all the underhandedness, trying to take over trade marks, using the KK mailing list, invoicing from another country, taking half the staff.
I went into KK just after this all happened, I really thought they were gone, as I said in another post there was flippers and spear guns on the shelf and not a lot of stock. But to their credit KK regrouped and fought back, for me anyone who doesn't quit would get my backing.
How much it has cost both sides in legal fees doesn't bear thinking about, would have been much easier to offer a fair price to buy Maggie out. They could have quickly made that money up because there wouldn't be the low prices we are enjoying now.


----------



## Blackman

CEO Keg King said:


> You cannot top up a CO2 bottle. Before you fill it must be completely empty. Your best solution is to get a spare bottle as they are only $67.95 I think and just fully use and then swap it when you come past.


When I took it to the fire services bloke he would only charge for what was required to top up.


----------



## fdsaasdf

Free local classified ads


Find chest freezers, deep freezers, bar fridges, fridge freezers & more for sale across Australia. Buy and sell a new or used fridges & freezers on Gumtree.




www.gumtree.com.au





what's the damage to replace a compressor in one of these? @CEO Keg King


----------



## CKK

fdsaasdf said:


> Free local classified ads
> 
> 
> Find chest freezers, deep freezers, bar fridges, fridge freezers & more for sale across Australia. Buy and sell a new or used fridges & freezers on Gumtree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gumtree.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the damage to replace a compressor in one of these? @CEO Keg King


Send me a PM and I can try to help.


----------



## fdsaasdf

CEO Keg King said:


> Send me a PM and I can try to help.


Thanks, was asking on behalf of a mate so will tell them to reach out to you


----------



## CKK

fdsaasdf said:


> Thanks, was asking on behalf of a mate so will tell them to reach out to you


Happy to try and help


----------

